
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (October 2017) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a polyglot, full-stack developer with 17 years experience. My specialties
are Rails, Postgres, Chef, and Angular/Vue, although I've done a lot of Java
and Python too. I am reliable, easy to work with, quick to turn things around,
and a good communicator. I can work solo or on a team, either as lead or a
team member. I value client satisfaction as highly as technical excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/floatfile](https://github.com/pjungwir/floatfile)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
InternetOfStuff
SEEKING WORK: embedded systems, development processes, product quality

Location: Munich, Germany

Remote: yes please

I'm an experienced (>10 years) embedded software engineer with management
experience. I have a master's in mechanical engineering.

I've worked on all stages of embedded products, from product management, to
specification, to coding, testing, and qualification. I've introduced modern
methodologies to my teams, such as agile development and CI. A lot of my
career was spent working on safety-critical systems up to ASIL D / SIL4.

How I could help you:

    
    
      *  organise and manage your development efforts
      *  manage your product
      *  advise in assuring the quality of your product
      *  bring automated tests and continuous integration to your embedded projects
      *  close gaps in your team's embedded development expertise
      *  improve development processes
      *  interact with regulatory bodies
      *  help you comply with safety regulations
    

An overview over my current projects:

    
    
      *  managing a small, experienced team in the development of an industrial robot
      *  advising a multinational company in the development of a highly safety-critical (ASIL D) automotive electronics component
      *  advising a startup in the IoT development tooling space
    

Contact me at luca [at] ingianni.eu

------
estromlund
SEEKING WORK - Remote // Berlin // Will travel in US or EU

Experienced (5+ years) iOS Developer -- How can I help with your app?

I have worked for startups and product companies in San Francisco and Berlin
to both bring new products to market and iterate on existing apps. On top of
that, I run my own successful app business and can fluently communicate with
all stakeholders -- tech, product, business, or otherwise.

Apps I have worked on in the last few years have been featured in Apple's WWDC
keynote, regularly ranked in the top 50, or were featured by Apple in the Apps
of the Week or Best New Apps categories.

In the last few months I've come into projects, new and old, to:

\- work with a designer to build an entire MVP based on his designs

\- implement a major point-release for a Fortune 50 company's app that has
existed since 2012

\- take over a project for a major Swiss company to fix the final bugs and
performance issues and bring the app to market

I am a US citizen living in Berlin and authorized to work in the EU (& the
US). I prefer remote work, but for the right clients am willing to travel
worldwide as needed.

Email: erik@erikstromlund.com

Portfolio: [https://www.erikstromlund.com](https://www.erikstromlund.com)

LinkedIn (including recommendations):
[https://linkedin.com/in/erikstromlund/](https://linkedin.com/in/erikstromlund/)

------
dmk23
SEEKING WORK | Silicon Valley & Remote

Facebook Ad management services. Done for you.

Do you have a product/service, viable enough to invest in growth?

Are you ready to allocate budget to paid traffic that would drive you sales or
leads?

If the answer is YES, Facebook advertising could be the ticket to profitable
scaling of your business.

But are you up to speed on every little quirk in Facebook ads functionality
and algorithms? Those could make all the difference between success and
failure. Do you have the process for developing the advertising strategy and
the right marketing experiments to get to insight and profitability quickly?

Help is available. Our process and software bring clarity to your marketing by
aligning all strategies and tactics around the entire Customer Journey. We
then help you and your team with technical marketing implementation (tags,
pixels, CRM/email integrations, offline, apps, etc). And finally using that
infrastructure and data to build and manage campaigns that cover the entire
customer lifecycle.

Read more about our approach on the site/blog. Then take action.

Site : [http://targetchoice.com](http://targetchoice.com)

Blog : [http://targetchoice.com/blog](http://targetchoice.com/blog)

Email : dk AT targetchoice.com

Full Service : Monthly retainer with % of ad spend (not by hour!)

Ad Hoc : One-off ad strategy/assessments consults (1 hour fixed rate)

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: angular 1, angular 2, es6, react, redux, react-native, webpack,
html5, css3, sass, scss, jade, node, php, building restful api’s, git, grunt,
jenkins, jira, mysql, postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku.

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

As a Javascript front-end developer, my main experience lies in enterprise
scale single page JavaScript applications (SPA’s), preferably built with the
Angular 1/2 or React framework. Beside that I have strong business development
and leadership skills. Having successfully built my own company from the
ground up and run it for 10 years, I know what it takes to build, lead, grow
and maintain a business.

------
reubano
SEEKING WORK | American living in Tanzania | Remote Only | travel possible

Hi HN. I'm an MIT trained data consultant, open source contributor, and
speaker. I use data to help software companies improve their operations,
products, and services.

I also created two Python libraries (riko and meza) used by organizations for
ETL, stream processing, and data analysis.

Specialties: databases/APIs, automation, BI/ERP/CRM, screen scraping, and SPA
development.

Rate: $5k/wk

Tech stack:

* Python (Flask, SQLAlchemy, Pandas, Twisted)

* Coffee/JavaScript (Node, Express, D3, Leaflet, Mithril, Lunr)

* cloud (Heroku, DigitalOcean, AWS, TravisCI)

* DB (PostgreSQL, SQLite, Memcache, Redis, MongoDB)

Info:

* about: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/reubano](https://www.linkedin.com/in/reubano)

* portfolio: [https://www.reubano.xyz/portfolio/](https://www.reubano.xyz/portfolio/)

* contact: rcummings[@]nerevu[●]com

* SO: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/408556/reubano](https://stackoverflow.com/users/408556/reubano)

* talks: [https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5fKnSm4M_VWxdWRwNuXS...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5fKnSm4M_VWxdWRwNuXSxQ3TsYFG4C_l)

------
fireworks10
SEEKING WORK Location: Cambridge-MA-USA Remote: Yes

[http://ream.io](http://ream.io)

Web design, and full stack web development firm. Let us activate your vision.
Our team does everything from mockups to functional responsive webapps.

Experienced with Sketch, HTML5/CSS3, SVG, JavaScript, jQuery, Vue.js, MySQL,
PHP, SSH, and Linux (LAMP).

We primary build with the PHP framework Laravel, and host with DigitalOcean.

We have experience managing high traffic websites, and large scale relational
databases. We can integrate with 3rd party APIs and payment gateways, such as
Stripe.

We can build a powerful admin dashboard and content management system, for you
to easily manage your website.

We also have a lot of experience with internet marketing, AdWords, SEO, and
SMO (social media optimization).

Our working rate is around $50/hr. We can also work with fixed pricing,
depending on your project.

Recent project: [http://offpeak.io](http://offpeak.io), a travel tool featured
in Lifehacker, TheNextWeb, Travel+Leisure, Thrillist, and Conde Nast Traveler.

Contact us with any questions and for more info. We can send you a formal
proposal once we learn more about your project and its requirements.

Our team is fluent in English and Spanish.

e-mail: eric+hn@ream.io skype: eric.908

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, Colorado, NYC, or Remote

We are a remote 3-person full-stack team design and dev team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've launched: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[http://www.fitnessration.com.sg](http://www.fitnessration.com.sg),
[http://shoptwigs.com](http://shoptwigs.com).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We offer hourly rates and discounted monthly retainer options, and we also do
fixed bids. Contact: via our website or you can contact me directly at
eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
jayliew
SEEKING WORK

iOS, 2x YC PORTFOLIO EXPERIENCE, LOCAL TO SF BAY AREA

\+ Location: SF, Mountain View, Palo Alto, San Francisco Bay Area, Silicon
Valley, CA, US.

\+ Technologies: iOS, iOS, iOS. Swift. Native. iOS.

\+ Education: Computer Science / CS / C.S. bachelors degree.

\+ Experience: I’ve worked for 2 YC companies to date (1 hardware, 1
software). I've also worked for publicly-traded tech companies as a contractor
and as a full-time employee.

\+ Soft-skills: No language or cultural barriers. I speak fluent and clear
"American" English and have years of customer-facing experience with both
technical and non-technical people. You’ll have no friction communicating with
me and I will collaborate with your current team just fine.

\+ Time zone: I'm can even be available locally in-person to sync with your
team face-to-face during normal US business hours (no need to wake up at 3am
remote team meeting.)

\+ Complementary technologies: Python, Django, jQuery, full-stack web, DevOps,
Redis, LAMP, SQL, Parse, Postgres, Heroku, Objective-C, Obj-C.

\+ Résumé / CV / LinkedIn / Resume: (sensitive info) Please drop me an email
and I’ll respond with PDF.

\+ Work authorization: Full work authorization + US secret security clearance.

\+ Satisfied free-lance clients reference list upon request.

\+ Email: jayliew at jayliew ¤ com

\+ Remote: OK

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, on-site in the Eindhoven area (NL) | Remote OK

I am a strong software engineer who is passionate about large-scale
distributed systems, and cares about producing clean, elegant, maintainable,
robust, well-tested Scala code.

Core Skills:

\- Kafka, Spark Streaming

\- Cassandra (DevOps, Data Modeling)

\- Graph Modeling / Algorithms / Queries (with Spark GraphFrames and Neo4J)

\- Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient), Elm (proficient)

Other Skills: Git, Docker, Akka Streams, Apache Ignite, Avro, Parquet,
Zookeeper, HDFS, ElasticSearch, AWS (EC2/S3/RedShift/DataPipeline/EMR).

Other Skills: Machine Learning with SparkML (Linear / Logistic Regression,
Decision Trees, Random Forest, Naive Bayes, Alternating Least Squares /
Recommender Systems, K-Means Clustering, Anomaly Detection, Frequent Pattern
Mining / Topic Modeling)

Professional Background (formerly): ETL Developer / Traditional DWHs /
Kimball's and Data Vault Methodologies

Educational Background: Computer Science, Artificial Intelligence

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups.

Profile: [https://angel.co/dan-serban](https://angel.co/dan-serban)

My hourly rate is EUR 80.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
jamesdeanbooth
SEEKING WORK

Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: Yup!

Willing to relocate: Yup!

Technologies: UI/UX/Visual/Web/Graphic/Brand (Hybrid) Designer

Résumé/CV: [http://www.jamesdeanbooth.com](http://www.jamesdeanbooth.com) |
[http://www.angel.co/james-dean-booth](http://www.angel.co/james-dean-booth) |
[http://www.behance.net/jamesdeanbooth](http://www.behance.net/jamesdeanbooth)
|
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesdeanbooth](http://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesdeanbooth)

Email: jamesdeanbooth (at) gee mail daht cahm

I've worked in a lot of different design roles and companies; from mom and pop
print shops to social media (Facebook), tech (Cisco & Citrix), and e-commerce
(Macy's & Charlotte Russe) giants. I bring a solid skill set to a team that
allows me to adapt to any design related role. And not to pat myself on the
back too much but every developer I've ever worked with has sang my praises.
;)

Drop me a line and let's talk about your design needs!

------
TrinaryWorksToo
SEEKING WORK

Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, Redux, JavaScript, Node.js, Loopback, HTML, CSS, React
Native, Android, Git, Python, Ubuntu, Linux, Bash, JSDoc, Bash, OAuth, SQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1JojXeNTXwPpDqHI7w8AgISXh...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1JojXeNTXwPpDqHI7w8AgISXhTr3mBEXBHWbveucUMjY/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: roshkins@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/roshkins](https://github.com/roshkins)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/rashiabramson](https://linkedin.com/in/rashiabramson)

I have a non-traditional background. My work, projects, and awards demonstrate
competency. References available upon request.

\----

My strongest skills currently are in front-end engineering with React and
Redux. I learn quickly, which I've demonstrated by winning hackathons with
novel APIs and design paradigms. Feel free to contact me at roshkins@gmail.com
if you have a position that might fit, or know of one, or are just willing to
chat about software engineering in person.

------
codez
=====================================

SEEKING WORK - Remote

=====================================

A front end developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front
End! Keen to help people solve problems and create cool things! Fortunate
enough to have worked with some big names and open to various types of
opportunity. Check out my code/site and hope to hear from you! Don't hesitate
to reach out, love a challenge!

\----------

Technologies: Javascript, ES5/6, React, React-Native, Redux, CSS, SASS/SCSS,
Stylus, Less, Webpack 1/2, HTML, jade/pug, CoffeeScript, gulp, grunt, Node,
Angular, Backbone, marionette, MEAN stack, Riot, TDD, HTML5 Canvas, GSAP, Flux
etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [https://jh3y.github.io](https://jh3y.github.io) (needs some update)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Codepen: [https://codepen.io/jh3y](https://codepen.io/jh3y)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/jheytompkins](https://linkedin.com/in/jheytompkins)

------
big_youth
Seeking Freelancer | Remote

Python API for Django APP

Hello, I’m building a small marketplace and am looking for some help building
an internal API server to handle my transactions and escrow process.

My side project can best be described as localbitcoins.com for multiple
cryptocurrencies. By day I am a C dev and managed to build out a basic
marketplace. But I need help architecting and writing the transaction and
escrow engine.

My MVP currently calls a Flask REST server which is querying RPC endpoints for
my data. I’d like a more stable, scalable solution integrated into my app. I
can write and maintain code, I’m just having trouble connecting all the web
components together elegantly. I’m thinking an experienced dev can implement a
decent solution in about 10-15 days’ worth of time. I’m flexible on delivery
and don’t mind you working on this part time. My budget is $8-10k.

Even if you have no direct experience with cryptocurrencies if you have any
experience with building RPC based services this should be simple. I have a
bunch more info to share if you are interested!

Thanks, and I look forward to hearing from you all.

email xacadena at gmail.com

------
heynickc
SEEKING WORK

Location: MD, USA

Remote: Yes

Technologies: C#, F#, .NET Core, ASP.NET MVC, ASP.NET Core, SQL Server,
TeamCity, Akka.NET, Domain-Driven Design, Event Sourcing, CQRS

Websites: [https://buildplease.com](https://buildplease.com),
[http://dddweekly.com](http://dddweekly.com)

Contact page:
[https://buildplease.com/pages/consulting/](https://buildplease.com/pages/consulting/)

Github: [https://github.com/heynickc](https://github.com/heynickc)

Self-published books: "Intuitive Testing with Legacy Code"
([https://buildplease.com/products/itmvc/](https://buildplease.com/products/itmvc/)),
"Applying Domain-Driven Design with CQRS and Event Sourcing"
([https://buildplease.com/products/fpc/](https://buildplease.com/products/fpc/))

------
BjoernKW
SEEKING WORK

Location: Rhine-Ruhr, Germany, remote or Europe preferred.

Remote: Yes

IT consultant, web and enterprise software developer with more than 15 years
of experience.

I'm experienced in JavaScript, HTML5 (AngularJS / Angular 2 in particular,
recently Vue.js as well) and many other web-related technologies. I'm a long-
time Java / Spring developer and I have lots of experience with RDBMS as well,
particularly PostgreSQL and Oracle DB.

I help companies in terms of software quality and knowledge transfer: Test
automation (both on the front-end using tools like Protractor and on the back-
end with frameworks like JUnit and Mockito), continuous deployment, improving
collaboration within teams, training developers regarding best practices and
adopting new technologies.

Website: [https://bjoernkw.com](https://bjoernkw.com)

GitHub profile: [https://github.com/BjoernKW/](https://github.com/BjoernKW/)

Please contact me via the contact form on my website or send an email to
bjoern / at / bjoernkw.com

------
ioddly
SEEKING WORK - Houston, TX / Remote / Travel OK

Available from October 11 (next week) onwards.

I'm a full stack web developer doing everything from desktop Electron apps to
backends for mobile apps running on AWS. I'd be happy to help with your next
project whether it's working on a large, existing codebase or building a user-
facing product from scratch.

Here are some of the technologies I typically work with:

    
    
        Backend => Python/flask or django, node.js, go
        Frontend => ES2015 JavaScript, (+ TypeScript if possible!), React+Redux or riot, preact, SASS, Bootstrap
        Storage => postgres, sqlite3 redis, RethinkDB
    

I cut my coding teeth writing compilers in C++ and Scheme, so I'm confident I
can figure out whatever stack you need me to.

Shoot me an email at phil@upvalue.io or check me out further at
[https://upvalue.io](https://upvalue.io) or
[https://github.com/ioddly](https://github.com/ioddly)

------
dmitryfedotkin
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Technologies: Python, Django, Django REST Framework, Flask, Tornado,
ElasticSearch, MongoDB, Redis, Celery, RabbitMQ, Consul, Selenium, Scrappy,
Grab, BeautifulSoup, Fabric, Vagrant, Docker

CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/564nmf5sk2wipgm/Dmitry%20Fedotkin%...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/564nmf5sk2wipgm/Dmitry%20Fedotkin%20CV.pdf?dl=0)

Rate: $60/hr

Upwork profile:
[https://www.upwork.com/fl/python](https://www.upwork.com/fl/python)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dmitryfedotkin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dmitryfedotkin/)

Email: fedotkin.dmitry@gmail.com

\--------

I am Python developer with 6 years of experience. I developed all kinds of
projects with it, from small sites to complex distributed services. I worked
on a highload bigdata project, worked as a team lead, developed an app which
is used by Google, Intel and NFLPA and know how to deliver best quality
product.

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote OK - Travel Possible

Experienced software developer with a history in startups.

Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'flask', 'google.app.engine']
      * Javascript  ['node','react'];
      * Clojure  '(compojure re-natal reagent)
      * Go {'appengine', 'aws'}
      * Haskell, Prolog (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
engineering management, product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include 2U, Fuze, Shift, Sosh, Getaround, Codecademy,
Factset, Wakemate, drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others. Currently
represented by [http://www.10xmanagement.com](http://www.10xmanagement.com)

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

Contact me on Freenode IRC (Kliment) or by email at kliment@0xfb.com

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com

I make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable. I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine
learning. I have a little experience making Android apps, and my open-source
Android app Ceilingbounce has happy users.

I can do stuff that's harder than basic CRUD apps. Stuff I know well: Clojure,
Ruby (with or without Rails), Python, Django, Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL,
MySQL, SASS, responsive CSS.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB, Mirah, Android
development with Clojure. Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool
you're using that nobody has ever heard of.

Github: [https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible depending on location and duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: Backend development / infrastructure

In the past I've run large-scale Debian installations doing devops before it
had a name, and been responsible for servers in Antarctica. I have experience
with a wide range of different Unix tools and technologies, at various levels
of the stack. This gives me the ability—and the perspective—to pick the best
combination of tools for any particular project, rather than simply treating
everything as a nail because all I have is a hammer.

I specialise in working with non-technical entrepreneurs and providing a "CTO-
as-a-service.” I take care of the technical side end-to-end, leaving you free
to work on your business, rather than worrying about servers and databases.

Previous work:

* University library data migration project, with a focus on completeness and validation (Clojure, Elixir, Ruby)

* School data processing app (Elixir/Phoenix, PostgreSQL)

* Custom data dashboards (R, Geckoboard)

* High-reliability, long-term timelapse platform for inaccessible locations. (FreeBSD, Arduino, Python, Shell)

* Migration of existing Node.js+Firebase service to Golang+PostgreSQL on AWS

* Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp)

* Proof-of-concept hardware development for projects linking the physical and virtual worlds in real time (Arduino, Node.js)

* Project management webapp for construction companies (Rails, AngularJS, Bootstrap)

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, AWS, PostgreSQL, Perl, Common Lisp, Clojure, Ruby,
Go, Arduino / AVR, Elixir / Phoenix, FreeBSD

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
antoviaque
SEEKING FREELANCER -- REMOTE OK. Open Source developer on Open edX (OpenCraft
- Remote/worldwide company based in Berlin)

Development specialized on the free software project Open edX, used by many
universities and companies to run online courses. See edx.org, stanford.edu or
fun-mooc.fr for examples of Open edX instances. We are a team of fifteen
developers, working remotely from Europe, North America, Asia, Russia &
Australia. The company is not affiliated with edX, but contributing and
working with them on various projects. This is a full time position, were you
would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a good
internet connexion. : )

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing developing core platform features, custom
exercises and tools for specific courses (XBlocks), customizing and deploying
instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

Most of your work is published as free software (Open edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS/OpenStack, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS,
MySQL, MongoDB

Interview process: a 30 minutes Hangout with a (simple) coding exercise.

To apply, fill this form: [http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-
developer/](http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-developer/)

------
ionis_
SEEKING WORK

Location: Tel-Aviv, Israel

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now

Technologies: .Net, C#, Asp.Net (& .Net Core), Angular 1/2, Knockout, VueJS,
es6, html5, css3, sass, scss, node, php, building restful api’s, Git, Gulp,
Jenkins, TeamCity, Jira, MSSQL, Mysql, Postgres, Redis, MongoDB, AWS.

Resume: [http://ioni.solarz.me/cv_js.pdf](http://ioni.solarz.me/cv_js.pdf)

Website: [http://ioni.solarz.me](http://ioni.solarz.me)

Email: ioni@solarz.me

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz/)

I'm a full-stack developer with 15+ years of experience in the field, having
strong business development and leadership skills. I'm product-oriented with
lots of experience managing a project from concept and design through
completion.

------
ryanfox
SEEKING WORK - Southern WI/Chicago - Remote OK - Travel possible

I'm Ryan, a software developer specializing in computer vision.

I help businesses work with imagery or video and use that imagery to create
data products or get actionable information.

I have worked on projects ranging from NASA's James Webb Space Telescope, to
drone startups, to enterprise software shops.

Typical computer vision projects might involve object detection/recognition,
deep learning, photogrammetry, LIDAR, remote sensing, drones, or more!

Whether you're looking to build an MVP or scale an existing system, I will
help you ship a product that helps you hit your next milestone.

I'd love the opportunity to work together if things are a good fit. If you'd
like to know more, check out my work or shoot me an email:
[https://foxrow.com](https://foxrow.com).

------
embrangler
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco Bay Area,
California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, GAE), JavaScript (React, Vue, Node),
MySQL, PostgreSQL, AWS

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

Email: hn@uplift.agency

\---------------

Are you short on engineering staff? Get a proven team ready to move your
project forward!

Marius & Paul are former engineers turned freelancers. Uplift Agency is family
owned.

As experienced consultants and former founders, we understand tech companies.
Running a business is hard. You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones
we're great at!

We’ve worked with companies like ClearCare, NerdWallet, MIT, Humble Bundle
(W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

For more details, previous work, testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

------
Conejoo
SEEKING WORK

Location: Brussels, BE

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Bottle, JavaScript, AngularJS, HTML, CSS, SASS,
PostgreSQL, MongoDB, ElasticSearch, C++, Java, Electron, OpenGL

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1sZln00ledtenNzSUYtRnh1S2...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1sZln00ledtenNzSUYtRnh1S2s)

Email: aldocanepag@gmail.com

I'm a very versatile software engineer with 4-5 years of experience. Most of
my experience is in web development (full stack), but I feel comfortable
working in desktop application and I have little experience in mobile
development.

I have experience working remotely and in place, solo and in teams. Taking a
project from start to end works for me and joining a team in an ongoing
project too :)

I love learning new things, so if a project involves React or Angular I would
be very happy to make an effort to learn fast and join.

------
alohashiva
SEEKING WORK | Location: San Francisco | Remote: OK | Work Type: 1099
Contractor / W2 Contractor or Full-time (in that order).

Hi,

I'm Shiva, a Senior C# .Net Engineer & Solutions Architect with over 20 years
experience, primarily on the Microsoft Stack and Open Stack. I also have over
15 years experience FinTech (see below)

I'm a fast learner, easy-going, pay attention to details, and have excellent
written and verbal communications. I change words and phrases in my
communication and presentations keeping the target audience in mind ( i.e.
highly technical vs business / end users )

Tech Stack: C#, .NET, ASP.NET, MVC, Web API, Bloomberg API, SQL Server, SSRS,
SSIS, Entity Framework, Dapper, Sqlite, JQuery, VB.NET, Visual Basic, VBA,
Twitter Bootstrap, SiteCore, JSON, REST API

Verticals: Banking and Financial Services, Capital Markets including Hedge
Funds, Prime Brokerages, and Asset Management Firms.

Info:

* Resume: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3VXJj8hyKTAbUJyUTQtMmR5d0U...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3VXJj8hyKTAbUJyUTQtMmR5d0U/view?usp=sharing)

* StackOverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/325521/shiva?tab=profile](https://stackoverflow.com/users/325521/shiva?tab=profile)

* Github: [https://github.com/theShiva](https://github.com/theShiva)

* Open Source Contribution: [https://github.com/InstaSharp/InstaSharp](https://github.com/InstaSharp/InstaSharp) – An Instagram API Client ( C# )

* LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/theshiva/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/theshiva/)

* Contact: alohashiva [at] gmail [.] com

------
nicoaratalpes
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Experienced (3 years) mobile developer

My name is Nicoara Talpes .

Experience: I have build 3 big iOS apps for clients in the past two years. I
have had my own startup which did some big data analysis, I have been part of
Toptal network of highly selected developers. I am a full stack developer.

Location: Romania Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Maybe Technologies: iOS
Swift for three years , react-native. For back-end: ruby on rails, asp mvc c#
for four years. Resume: [http://linkedin.com/in/nicoara-
talpes](http://linkedin.com/in/nicoara-talpes) , here are portfolio images
Homepage: [http://nicoaratalpes.ro](http://nicoaratalpes.ro) (with blog)
Email: nicoara@nicoaratalpes.ro Portfolio: on my linkedin

------
throwaway_25349
SEEKING WORK - US, Remote

United States citizen. Remote only. Not willing to relocate, but open to a
small amount of travel.

Fourteen years of professional software development and architecture
experience in data analytics, data visualization, Android, web, finance, and
cryptocurrency.

Looking for projects involving data analytics and presentation, reporting,
business intelligence, and web development.

I have worked for various types of companies: startups, Wall Street, and
mature startups.

I am aware that I do not work in a vacuum and so I always keep in mind the
business needs and the purpose of the work.

I'm available during US hours and have a flexible schedule.

I've been working with Python, Django, Javascript, Angular, and D3 for the
past few years, so that's where my strengths lie.

Keeping this anonymous. Get in touch for more information, for a resume, and
to start a dialogue.

gtwuw@notsharingmy.info

------
grapadura
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco/Silicon Valley

Technologies: Rails, Scala, Python, React, React Native

Experience: I've worked at companies with a wide range of scale and reach,
from YC backed startups to public companies with 1,000+ member engineering
teams. I've done everything from cranking out full stack MVP's to building
API's that serve the needs of millions of users.

Team: Depending on your project scope and timeline, I can work solo or bring
on two other members of my team. Whatever your needs we'll size the team to
make sure we deliver exactly what you need within your timeframe.

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/brianwal](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brianwal)
Email: brianwallerstein at gmail.com

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING WORK. NYC or REMOTE.

Robotic Division. Process automation. We are a tiny consultancy offering
Robotic / Process automation consulting. Technical Feasibility.

contact@qureshimedia.com (mention HN)

INFO: [https://goo.gl/GwsYjp](https://goo.gl/GwsYjp)

$150/hr pay as you go.

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | FULL STACK DEVELOPER | REMOTE + EDINBURGH, UK.

Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years experience
including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node.js, TypeScript, Vue, Angular,
jQuery), Python (Flask, Django), Java, PHP (WordPress)

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku and AWS

\- _SEO:_ On-page audits and optimisations.

\- _Code quality:_ Reducing defects in existing projects by integrating test
suites, staging + development environments, Continuous Integration, planning
boards and code reviews

Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org).

Contact sw@seanw.org for more details.

------
fuzzy-logic
SEEKING WORK

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/exclusively

Willing to relocate: No, remote only please.

Fuzzy Logic - DevOps Process Consulting - Linux Systems Administration -
Network Management

I help companies save money, time, and agony through extensive automation -
infrastructure deployment, code-checking/deploy, CI/CD - and good-practices
for on-premise or public cloud management.

Let's have a conversation about where your business is going and what we can
do to get you there.

Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

\- [[https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/)]

\- hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

\- [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf](https://www.fuzzy-
logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf)

------
saltydogdev
SEEKING WORK :: REMOTE :: Portland, Oregon :: Full Stack Mobile Development

I am the Salty Dog: a sturdy, weather beaten crew member who stands at the
prow of your ship, guiding you safely through the rocks.

Achieve better outcomes through experience, communication, and risk
management.

Mobile: Design, Coding, QA, Java, C#, Objective-C, Xamarin, Typescript, C/C++,
Azure, AWS. Back End: Azure, AWS, C/Net, Node JS, DynamoDB, SQS, S3,
Cloudfront, Cosmos DB, Azure Mobile Apps, Azure Functions

25+ years experience, 7 years mobile development.

How can we help?

saltydogtechnology.com/blog
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/curtisshipleyandroidios/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/curtisshipleyandroidios/)
curtis@saltydogtechnology.com

------
dovin
Hey there! I started out at the University of Washington as a research
engineer, and now I've got the freelancer-for-startups bug. I do consulting
that involves building APIs and modern device apps, as well as dabbling in
embedded systems.

But my main interest is using data to understand anything and everything about
the world. If you have problems that involve working with, cleaning,
understanding, and visualizing data, then consider getting in touch.

I like iterating quickly and being highly communicative and clear about
expectations. If you're a non-profit or for-good rather than for-profit
entity, I donate some of my time to good causes, give me a ping and we can
talk. For smaller projects with a well-defined scope, I can do a project-based
fee.

Specialties:

* Python data science stack: pandas, matplotlib, lots of other data visualization libraries: [https://github.com/dovinmu/python-viz-notebooks](https://github.com/dovinmu/python-viz-notebooks).

* Node app stack: Node, React Native, Electron. I've developed and helped bring to market desktop and mobile apps for a startup on this stack: [https://gochip.com/apps](https://gochip.com/apps)

* Javascript stack: D3, Coffeescript. I've made data dashboards and geographic data visualizations: [http://dovinmu.github.io/cascadia-maps/](http://dovinmu.github.io/cascadia-maps/).

* Scientific simulation: agent-based models, gamification. I wrote core pieces of an NSF-funded serious game which simulates DNA strand hybridization, and interned at Sandia National Labs modeling complex systems.

Github: [https://github.com/dovinmu](https://github.com/dovinmu)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rowancopley/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rowancopley/)

Gmail: rowan.copley

------
dustanbower
SEEKING WORK - Remote, US-based

Remote: Yes (have worked exclusively remotely for past 6 years)

Willing to relocate: No

I've been doing full-stack work for the past 6 years, with Python and Django
on the back-end and HTML, CSS, JavaScript, and jQuery on the front-end. I've
also worked with the Django REST Framework and React.js. I'm intimately
familiar with schema and data migrations, including migrations between Django
projects. I've worked extensively with startups and with distributed teams and
am open to occasional travel.

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVk...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE)

Email: dustan.bower at gmail

------
gilli
-

SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX designer and front-end developer with solid solutions to your
frustrating problems.

-

I can help you with:

UX Design - The most important aspect of every product if you ask me. We will
work together to make user flows, wireframes and prototypes to get a clear
overview of the products goals and how the user will achieve them.

UI Design - This is where your brand and details get added to the wireframes
and user flow. Everything has to be consistent with your image.

Front-end development - Implementation can be tricky. I got the skills to work
with your developers, or on my own, to make your product superb.

You can checkout some of my previous work at
[https://gilli.is/](https://gilli.is/)

Let's work together! Contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is

------
anjapircher
SEEKING WORK - Graphic Designer for BRANDING

Location: REMOTE

Hi, I’m Anja, an independent graphic designer working from Vancouver/Austria.

I help tech companies and consultants go from a vague idea to having a
polished and outstanding branding—including logo design, business cards,
leaflets, brochures, simple websites and packagings.

I've designed corporate identities for consultants, tech companies,
organisations and startups. I'd love the opportunity to work on your
(re-)branding if things are a good fit.

Please have a look at some of the examples of my work on my portfolio below:

[https://anjapircher.com](https://anjapircher.com)

To book a free consultation, contact me at hello@anjapircher.com and we can
discuss your project in detail.

Regards, Anja

------
mancesco
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Orange County, CA

I have been developing native iOS applications for over 6 years, and doing
full stack web development for over 10 years, both as a full time employee and
as a contractor. I have extensive experience working with startups and as part
of distributed teams.

I can help build your iOS or web application solo, or, depending on the
project scope, I can bring on two other developers as part of my team.

Skills: iOS, Swift, Objective-C, Node.js, Meteor, React, PHP, HTML/CSS, MySQL,
MongoDB

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/francesco-
mantovani-138a8989/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/francesco-
mantovani-138a8989/)

Email: mancesco at gmail.com

------
scttnlsn
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Ithaca, NY)

I'm an independent software developer with nearly a decade of experience
building desktop software, web services and mobile apps. I don’t have a formal
education in electrical engineering (I have a degree in math and comp. sci.)
but I have spent a substantial amount of time learning this stuff on my own
from books/internet/etc. coupled with hardware projects of my own and
countless hours of tinkering. I’d like to work on more hardware projects
professionally.

I’d love to help you prototype a board, develop firmware for your existing
project or even help with the non-embedded software side of whatever you’re
building (i.e. server-side processing, web/mobile UI, data processing, etc.).
If you’re looking for someone contract-to-hire or as a longer term
collaborator in this space then I’d love to talk with you!

Some additional miscellaneous details about me to give you a better idea of
where I’m coming from:

* I've worked with AVR, ARM Cortex-M (specifically STM32 and Nordic nRF51) and ESP8266 microcontrollers

* comfortable writing nonblocking event loops or using an RTOS (Zephyr, FreeRTOS, ChibiOS)

* experience interfacing with ICs via I2C/SPI/UART protocols

* competent with basic analog electronics theory, design and troubleshooting

* schematic design and PCB layout using KiCad

* basic CAD (Fuson 360), mechanical design and 3D printing for things like enclosures, motor mounts, brackets, etc.

* I have a home lab with all the necessary electronics tools (multimeters, oscilloscope, various soldering tools, microscope, etc.)

* specific areas of interest include renewable energy harvesting, control/automation systems, networked sensors, li-ion battery management, switch-mode power topologies

scott@scottnelson.co

[http://scottnelson.co](http://scottnelson.co)

[http://github.com/scttnlsn](http://github.com/scttnlsn)

------
andys627
SEEKING WORK

Hello! I'm looking for contract jobs doing front end and/or full stack JS
development. I've been working exclusively in React/Redux for the past year.
Most recently I've been working on a React app with 3 main challenges: 1) run
well on both web and Amazon Fire stick (HTML5 container) using a shared code
base; 2) API driven video browser/player (like Netflix/Prime Instant Video)
and 3) a WebRTC video implementation.

Location: Reno, NV, USA

Remote: Yes. Available for some travel.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: React/Redux; Javascript; Node; Angular 1; HTML/CSS; full stack
JS; WebRTC; TDD; git; project management

Résumé/CV: www.andrewsamuelsen.com

Email: andrew.samuelsen@gmail.com

Rate: $100/hr

Availability: 24-40 hours/week

------
tonyvt2005
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Northern Virginia / Washington, D.C.

Web developer and product guy w/ 10+ years experience building apps from the
ground up. I was previously the VP of Product and Engineering at ID.me for
over 6 years, and I'm now full time freelance. Talk to me about your project!

Services:

\- Backend: Ruby, Ruby on Rails

\- Frontend: HTML5, CSS3, SCSS, JavaScript (jQuery, React, Vue)

\- Product wireframing / mockups, building out UI prototypes with designers

Email: tony@29fx.com

Website: [http://29fx.com](http://29fx.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tonyvt2005/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tonyvt2005/)

------
rwieruch
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Berlin - Content Marketing / Marketer

\- Content Production (Blog Content, Product Writings, Newsletter)

\- Content Marketing Strategies (Long Term SEO Optimization, Newsletter
Campaign, Growing your Mailing List)

\- Landing Page Optimization (.e.g Best Practices Guidance, SEO, Conversion
Rates)

\- Dedicated Content Promotion (Social Media, Reddit, HN, Influencer)

\- Social Media Channel Optimization & Assistance (e.g. Facebook, Twitter,
Pinterest, Instagram)

\- Landing Page or Blog Setup (e.g. Hosting, Domain Registrar, Initial Setup)

I am eager to work with you or your company on these things.

Looking forward to hearing from you:
[https://www.iamliesa.com/](https://www.iamliesa.com/)

------
robgering
SEEKING WORK — REMOTE (United States)

I’m a seasoned, pragmatic, full-stack developer seeking moonlighting work.
I’ve written tons of code that runs in production, as both a startup employee
and as an agency subcontractor. Rates are reasonable, with discounts on
guaranteed volume.

Specialties:

    
    
      • Pixel-perfect CSS layouts, from comp to code
      • Full-stack web development with with Rails
    

Capabilities:

    
    
      • Very strong with Ruby, Rails, Sass/CSS
      • Proficient with Vue.js, Go, PHP, MySQL
      • Comfortable with Git, TDD, CI/CD, etc.
    

Contact: [http://spacesuit.co](http://spacesuit.co)

------
llambda
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco or Remote

I am a polyglot, full-stack developer with ~10 years experience. My
specialties are Python, Flask, Clojure, Node, and React as well as
professional experience with MongoDB and Postgres. I am reliable, easy to work
with, quick to turn things around, and a good communicator. I am available to
work either on my own or as part of your team. Client satisfaction is my top
priority.

Some of my open source work is available here:

[https://github.com/maxcountryman](https://github.com/maxcountryman)

I can also provide work samples and references upon request.

Please do not hesitate to reach out: maxc@me.com

------
tedhoryczun
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Pittsburgh PA

Team player Android Developer a track record of getting projects done early
with excellent productivity skills. Successfully created apps similar to UBER
with Firebase, RxJava, and REALM. Android Kotlin blogger, and course creator.

Location: Pittsburgh PA

Remote: Yes

GitHub: [https://github.com/TedHoryczun](https://github.com/TedHoryczun)

Resume: [http://ow.ly/YFCO30diMzi](http://ow.ly/YFCO30diMzi)

Website: [http://www.devlanding.com/](http://www.devlanding.com/)

Email: TedHoryczun1@gmail.com

Rate: $55/hr

------
dstreet26
SEEKING WORK - Manassas, VA / Remote

Full-stack developer. Specializing in MVP's and fixing bad websites. Love Elm,
Elixir, Node, Vue, Postgres. Dislike anything on the JRE. $50/hr. I work
quickly.

[https://davidstreeterconsulting.com/](https://davidstreeterconsulting.com/)

[https://github.com/dstreet26](https://github.com/dstreet26)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/david-
streeter-960983120/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/david-streeter-960983120/)

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I can make web apps and tools for automation and web scraping.

I use Django, Flask and Laravel for Web Apps and Web scrapers and automation
tools in Python.

Check some of my work here:-
[http://adnansiddiqi.me/projects/](http://adnansiddiqi.me/projects/) I also
blog at [http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me)

References/Feedback can be seen here:
[http://adnansiddiqi.me/testimonials.html](http://adnansiddiqi.me/testimonials.html)

Thanks

------
cascada
SEEKING WORK

Remote: yes

Location: SE Asia

Languages (primary): Ruby, Python, Haskell, C#, Rust, Elixir;

Languages (secondary): Perl 6, Java, Assembly, Scala, SQL, JavaScript, Idris;

Email: me@alexmaslakov.me

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-sites: [https://gildedhonour.com](https://gildedhonour.com) (CV, contacts,
projects)

=====================================

Hi, I'm Alex.

I'll solve your problem in something related to programming: web, mobile,
desktop, data science, machine learning, cyber security.

My rate is $50/h for short-term projects and 30h/h for long-term ones.

------
jorgemf
SEEKING WORK - Spain - REMOTE OK

We are 3 experts in Machine Learning and Deep Learning with a passion for
startups. We build custom solutions based on state of the art research and we
help our customers to develop their own capability to use Artificial
Intelligence. Either you are starting with your company or you are already
stablished, if you have an interesting project get in touch. We will find the
best way to help you: [http://serendeepia.com](http://serendeepia.com)

We work with TensorFlow, Python, Spark, GitHub, etc.

------
jivings
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Technologies:

    
    
      - Backend: Node.js
      - Frontend: HTML5, CSS3, SCSS, React, Flux (all ES2015)
    

We write software to help people because it's rewarding and we love doing it,
which we think is a good reason to do just about anything <3

We specialise in all things front-end. Looking for someone to create your
marketing site, management portal, or even your startup's mvp? No problem!

Drop us an email james@squarecat.io or check us out at
[https://squarecat.io](https://squarecat.io)

------
coupdejarnac
SEEKING WORK | Remote or Dallas, TX

I can make a MVP mobile app for you, help with an existing app, or create an
IoT device.

Skillset: iOS, Objective C, Swift, React Native, Typescript, Android, Python,
Flask, embedded systems (TI MSP430/Microchip PIC/ESP8266/ESP32), IoT,
industrial automation

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ben-tyler-
pe-4965655](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ben-tyler-pe-4965655) Contact: tyler
at bxtel.com www.bxtel.com

$80/hr to $120/hr depending on type of work.

------
tania_n
SEEKING WORK Location: Lviv, Ukraine (Remote)

More than 5 years of experience. For this time, I developed a huge range of
web applications for small and enterprise businesses, corporate websites, CRM-
and ERP- systems. I always love to work on complex and hard projects.

My main preferences are PHP language and frameworks with a focus on Responsive
Web Design. I have strong skills in: Back-end: Laravel, Yii, MySQL, MongoDB.
CMS: WordPress, Magento, DLE, ModX. Front-end: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript,
jQuery. Email: dsofware777@gmail.com

------
alx_m
SEEKING WORK - Ruby/Rails - Remote/Bucharest (UTC +3)

Hey there! I have 5 years experience working with Ruby and Rails. I can help
you build your new app / improve an existing one.

For the past 3 years I’ve been working as a full-time Rails developer at an
agency. During this time I have worked on a fin-tech product that offers
financing to students in the UK and Germany. I’ve also lead the development of
an internal project management tool.

Available from mid October for ~20 hrs/week.

I’d like to hear about your project! Email: alex@marinescualex.com

------
xisnextbigthing
SEEKING WORK - Istanbul, Turkey / REMOTE

Hi, I'm a full-stack developer with 8 years of experience. Freelancing from
the beginning. I worked on a wide range of projects with clients from mostly
English speaking countries. Currently available.

\- MSc in CompSci

\+ JS (React + MobX, FeathersJS, Vanilla ES5+)

\+ HTML5 (Offline Apps), CSS (Sass, CSS Modules)

\+ PHP (Laravel, WordPress, Symfony)

\+ Python (Data Wrangling, NLP, Scrapy), Conversion Optimization, UX, App
Performance, Solr, Selenium, RDBMS (PostgreSQL, MySQL), NoSQL, Software
Architecture, Docker, Rancher, DevOps

Feel free to email: gasoved [at] gmail

------
abrichr
SEEKING WORK, Toronto, Remote

I work in machine learning and data science and I'm looking for my next
engagement.

I love to build products that solve real problems with state-of-the-art
research. Previously I turned down a PhD at Yoshua Bengio's deep learning lab
to be an early employee at Kindred.ai (#29 on MIT Technology Review's "50
Smartest Companies"). Here's my resume:

[http://richardabrich.com/resume](http://richardabrich.com/resume)

How can I help?

~~~
oldboyFX
SEEKING WORK: REMOTE | Western Europe | US

An experienced self-managing team of two looking for the next project to dig
our teeth into. We specialize in building and delivering complex custom-built
web applications.

Read more on [http://codetree.co](http://codetree.co)

We prefer working as a team but will consider individual offers.

\---

Remote: Yes, since the beginning of our careers, mostly US based companies

Willing to relocate: No, but we're used to visiting early and often

Email: ivor[@t]codetree[.]co

\---

IVOR REIC | FRONT-END, UX DESIGN, CONVERSION, RETENTION

Technologies: Javascript (ES6+), React, Vue, d3, Webpack, Yarn, npm, node,
Sketch, Git, HTML, JSX, Slim, CSS, SASS, PostCSS, light back-end work

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/reicivor/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/reicivor/)

\---

VEDRAN MARCETIC | BACK-END, DEVOPS, SCALING, SYSTEM ADMINISTRATION

Technologies: Git, Ruby, Elixir, Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, Cassandra, Redis,
Elastic, Docker, Capistrano, Jenkins, AWS, Linode, Digital Ocean, light front-
end work

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/vedran-
mar%C4%8Deti%C4%87-472363...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vedran-
mar%C4%8Deti%C4%87-47236320/)

\---

A passion project we built together:

[https://movieo.me/movies](https://movieo.me/movies)

[http://codetree.co/case-studies/movieo](http://codetree.co/case-
studies/movieo)

------
chuk_u
SEEKING WORK |Georgia, USA| Remote

Location: Georgia, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies/Methods: AngularJS /javascript, Bootstrap, Java, Ruby, JQuery,
AJax, RESTful, Spring MVC, MySQL, MongoDB, AWS

Interests/Growing Skills: Blockchain, Cryptocurrency, Solidity,Web3JS

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1b2q8roxxMHAdeFq7ssRBbHTy...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1b2q8roxxMHAdeFq7ssRBbHTyGSoXpBHpKwAScBsY-
_o/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: please check resume

------
siaeva
SEEKING WORK

Location: Stockholm, Sweden

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Skills: HTML, CSS, Wordpress, Adobe CS Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesign,
Sketch, MS PowerPoint

Resume/CV: [http://www.siaeva.com/wp-content/themes/html5blank-
stable/si...](http://www.siaeva.com/wp-content/themes/html5blank-
stable/sian_cv_20171004.pdf)

Email: sian@siaeva.com

Portfolio: [http://www.siaeva.com/design](http://www.siaeva.com/design)

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

Python/Django/Mobile/React/React-Native, with extensive experience building of
web applications, e-commerce marketplaces. I've worked a lot AWS, Docker,
Ansible I have a research background in data analysis. I also have experience
with Golang, React, Clojure, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn, nltk, TensorFlow
etc. Some recent examples from my portfolio:

* Airbase - Coming Soon. An app to manage hundreds of app subscriptions using virtual credit cards. [https://angel.co/airbase-1](https://angel.co/airbase-1)

* [http://www.moonliteapp.com](http://www.moonliteapp.com) \- An app for freelancers and clients to work together.

* [https://www.healthasaservice.co/](https://www.healthasaservice.co/) \- An HR analytics dashboard to manage company health events and employee health reports.

* [https://www.igrowfit.com](https://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* Turbotax CPA Select for Intuit, to help select accountants. Formerly Teaspiller.com

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform(for print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com)

You can look at
[http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio/](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio/)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del+hn@gmail.com

------
hboon
SEEKING WORK - Based in Singapore (GMT+8), work remotely.

16 years in software industry in development and consulting. Enterprise
software experience. iOS/macOS app developer. Familiar with Obj-C, Swift and
RubyMotion.

These are examples of how we can work together:

* App maintenance. Bug fixes, enhancements, keeping track of iOS upgrades

* Building of SDKs

* Kickstart a project

* Fix a troublesome issue or component

Experience working across timezones.

More details: [http://hboon.com/hire/](http://hboon.com/hire/)

------
ThomPete
SEEKING FREELANCER: New York, Brooklyn or Remote

MAC DEVELOPER Looking for experienced Mac developer with experience in desktop
apps (Objective C, Swift)

\---

IOS AND ANDROID DEVELOPER For the development of a GPS/Beacon/Geofence based
mobile tracking application.

\---

PHP/Javascript DEVELOPER Experience in Laravel a plus, building a platform for
a productivity platform.

\---

WINDOWS DEVELOPER Looking for windows developer with experience in windows
development for a time tracking app. WinAPI, (C/C++) and .NET for UI (C#)

Please email: info@ghostnoteapp.com

~~~
zerr
Are you collecting CVs or really haven't found a freelancer yet?

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

Hi, I'm Ram, a freelance web developer with six years of experience building
web applications for startups.

My expertise is in taking your idea and building it from scratch to the point
where it's a fully-functional web app that serves paying users.

Technologies used: Python, Django, Heroku, Git.

More information: [https://chipmunkdev.com/](https://chipmunkdev.com/)

------
pienight
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Mobile & web developer with a huge pile of experience in building iOS/Android
apps, web apps and beyond. Track record of building & shipping. I've been
specialising in building MVP's lately but I can do other things too! Also of
late I'm starting to get into AR, so there's that.

* React Native, Titanium, PhoneGap * PHP, MySQL, Laravel, Codeigniter * HTML5, CSS3, JS, jQuery, Vue.js

Email hello@darkpie.com.

I'm UK based.

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[http://breue.com/](http://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

My email: zach@breue.com

------
canadiancreed
SEEKING WORK - Remote.

Currently based in Southern Ontario

I'm currently looking for back end development opportunities. I have
experience in multiple languages, mainly in the Java stack, and have worked
with companies ranging from brand new startups to world wide distrusted
corporate teams. Also have some experience with Python, Scala, and system
administration tasks as well.

Please contact me at creedis at gmail dot com

------
tania_n
SEEKING WORK - Remote Location: Eastern Europe Senior Full Stack engineer
(10+years of exp) Skills: JavaScript, ECMAScript, ActionScript 3, TypeScript,
Groovy, Java. Node.js, Express.js / Restify, Loopback, Meteor.js, Angular 2 /
4, Angular.js 1.x Spring, J2EE / Java EE / Java Web Looking for a full-time
remote job. Email me - softwebdev3@gmail.com

------
laurilii
SEEKING WORK - Amsterdam, Netherlands / Remote

Freelance designer and front-end developer with 9 years of experience. I also
do full stack development work with Meteor.

HTML, CSS, LESS, SCSS, PHP, Bootstrap, jQuery, MeteorJS, Git, Grunt, WordPress
& wooCommerce, Kirby CMS

Portfolio & contact info: [http://lauriliimatta.com](http://lauriliimatta.com)

------
mbelsky
SEEKING WORK

Location: Russia

Remote: Yes

Need a smart and hard-working iOS developer? Hire me!

In the last 5 years, I have helped 10 companies build mobile solutions.

Resume: [https://goo.gl/4NQhf2](https://goo.gl/4NQhf2)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mbelsky/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mbelsky/)

------
akrakesh
SEEKING WORK from anywhere around the world | ONLY REMOTE | I'm in India

I'm a web and mobile UI/UX designer.

Experience: 6 years

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Brand Identity design

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
aquabyte
SEEKING FREELANCER: SF or Remote

Looking for computer vision and software engineers to help build our
underwater video data pipeline. We work on stereoscopic 3D video, object
detection and segmentation, and other problems in the underwater domain.
Development work includes Node.js, Python, Lua, and C++.

If interested, please email jobs@aquabyte.ai

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote

iOS developer looking for new projects. Have experience with both Objective-C
and Swift.
[http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html](http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html)
Feel free to get in touch at nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com for more info.

------
jghefner
SEEKING WORK

I can help you with any issue or help you complete any task you have.

I have experience with full-stack, frontend, and backend development and
devops management.

[https://www.caregraphics.io/](https://www.caregraphics.io/)

------
juliankrispel
Seeking Work | Brighton, UK | Remote only | julian [at] reactrocket.com

I write interfaces for early stage startups all over the globe with react and
react-native on all platforms. Get in touch soon to avoid disappointment!

\- reactrocket.com

------
narthur157
SEEKING WORK - Anywhere with good rock climbing / Remote

Full-stack developer

Previously NGP VAN, Adobe, Fractal Industries

React, Angular, Node.js, others.

Sole developer of letsclimbstuff.com.

$25/hr first 20 hours ($500). If you're satisfied, $45/hr after.

Resume at goo.gl/7wHeJZ

narthur157@gmail.com

------
dopeboy
SEEKING WORK

Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: OK.

Proficient in:

* Python ['django', 'flask', 'google.app.engine']

* Javascript ['node','react']

We'll take your startup idea and translate it to a MVP. Full source to sink
service.

------
aurri
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Design aware frontend perfectionist.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING FREELANCER | NYC, USA Remote doable.

Javascript guru who is STRONG using ionic framework.

Gig pays around $50hr

GIG: Help with Mobile app built using ionic framework.

contact@qureshimedia.com

1099.

~~~
jonhaines
Hello,

I'd love to find out more about this gig. Here's some of my credentials:

jonathanhaines.me github.com/joncancode/

Let me know if I can assist, Jonathan Haines 347-678-1398

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING FREELANCER On Site. NYC. No Remote.

Android developer

1099 No W2

$50/hr. contact@qureshimedia.com

mention HN.

